# Earth mix - suitable on its own?



## ragnor (Jan 17, 2018)

Im looking to set up a bio viv for a gecko and read lots of advice on the different mixes for use as a substrate to ensure clean up crew survival and plants. Found this Arcadia Earth mix bio-active substrate online - is this in effect a ready mixed substrate so all that would need to be added are clean up crew and leaf litter - or is it just a base and need to add moss, charcoal etc to it?

Has anyone used it on its own with success?

Also I would like to avoid the gecko getting compaction from the substrate, have read some people add mesh on top of the soil or a covering of moss but not sure a layer of leaves on top would do the same or as long as isopods are small less likely to try and eat them, so is it best to stick to the smaller white isopods rather that the common woodlice find in uk the garden? I Always live feed outside the viv.


----------



## Lagertha (Nov 10, 2017)

I'm also interested in Earth Mix - does anyone know the answer to the OPs question?


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

HI,


Yes I developed EarthMix and EarthMix-Arid to be an 'All-Natural' option, made from certified organic ingredients that would be both very safe to use and would supply for the needs of plants and animals alike.


To do this, I based it upon natural soil constituents. 


It is 'pre-fed' naturally and will support both plant grown and custodians from day one of use. 


You can of course add further layers of organics such as leaves if you wish. This will simply further increase soil diversity. 


I also developed 'BioRevitiliser' as an 'organic' soil replenisher. This is a 50-50 mix of volcanic material and UK worm castings. This is used every 3-6 months to replace those minerals and nutrients that the plants and animals use. 


You can learn more here https://www.arcadiareptile.com/earthpro/substrate/earthmix/


John




Lagertha said:


> I'm also interested in Earth Mix - does anyone know the answer to the OPs question?


----------

